# Moving to Portugal - finding accommodation



## alanna.f (1 mo ago)

Hi there,

My partner and I are looking to relocate to Portugal in early spring next year. 

We are looking to move to north of Lisbon, ideally around Peniche, and rent an apartment for six months or so initially but there seems to a real lack of rental accommodation available. Does anyone have any tips on trying to find a place (we are looking on Idealista, Imovirtual etc. regularly), and advice on rental terms? 

We are Norwegian/UK nationals and the terms seem to include requirements for a guarantor/six months' rent upfront. Is this standard? 

Any advice would be much appreciated! 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

The area around Peniche is popular for holidays, similar to some other areas along the coast, most of the accommodation is aimed at short term holiday lets within the " season". Also a 6 month let is too long for holiday let but short for a "permanent" residential let. I'd suggest you book something further inland for a few weeks then investigate the areas you wish to live and then visit the local estate agents in person. For longer term/residential lets it's usual to view the property before agreeing and local estate agents may not take you seriously is it's only done via the interwebs. I think (just an opinion) some agents have wasted time and effort on accommodation enquirers from outside Portugal which do not lead to them being paid and are a bit more circumspect. You'll probably find a NIF (tax code) and Portuguese bank account would help in a residential rental but these are easily sorted (with a non Portuguese address) when you are here. The guarantor/six months up front will vary from agent to agent but basically they are trying to ensure the rent is paid by a non-resident who can just leave and go to a different country.


----------



## Patmilpt (5 mo ago)

I wrote an article about our experience which may be of some use Portugal Long Term Rentals Challenge - Roving Retirement


----------

